# Suche altes PC Racing Game



## Toffi (21. Oktober 2010)

Grüss euch!

Ich hab mich schon bei Google tot gesucht und nun hoffe ich hier einen tipp zu bekommen woher ich das Gesuchte Spiel bekomme! Das Game heisst "Tanaka 3D Demo" ob es überhaupt eine Vollversion gab ist mir nicht bekannt!
Ich hab das Spiel damals geliebt und würde es gern mal wieder zocken aber finden tu ichs überhaupt nicht mehr!

Danke schon mal jetz für eure Hilfe

MFG Toffi


----------



## Toffi (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich richtig liege war dieses Spiel auch auf der PCGames CD der Ausgabe 12/1999. Diese CD hab ich allerdings nicht mehr.  Besteht die Möglichkeit sich die CD wieder zu beschaffen?! Ob kaufen oder über PCG ?


----------



## XeQfaN (22. November 2010)

Ich habe haufn cds noch von pc games ich schau mal nach wenn ich wieder in münchen bin ^^


----------



## Toffi (7. Dezember 2010)

hey! Super das wäre echt nice wenn du nachschaust ob du die CD noch hast!  nice nice


----------



## Toffi (11. März 2011)

habe funktionierenden link gefunden falls jmd interesse hat.

http://bestgamer.ru/downloads/22104/tanaka_3d_demo.rar


----------

